# [X.org] Dziwne zwiechy

## ar_it

Witam,

Mam dość dziwny problem

Gdy w KDE otwieram kopete i próbuję do kogoś zaklikać to się restartują Xy

w dmesg dostaje coś takiego

```
X[7071]: segfault at 000001a4 eip 08165121 esp bf83f3c0 error 4
```

Z ciekawostek powiem, że jak tą samą operację robię na fluxboksie to nie ma tego problemu.

Ten sam błąd występuję na kde 3.5.8 i jak i na 3.5.9

kernel

```
uname -r

2.6.24-gentoo-r2

```

i emerge info

```

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.2.3, glibc-2.7-r1, 2.6.24-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r2 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor 1.40GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 23 Feb 2008 12:30:06 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.3.6-r2, 2.5.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0_rc6-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -Os -msse2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -ftracer -mfpmath=sse,387"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -Os -msse2 -pipe -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/mnt/dane/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer noinfo parallel-fetch prelink sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8@euro"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude-from=/etc/portage/banned_branches"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/mnt/dane/portage"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/nx /usr/portage/local/layman/genstef /usr/portage/local/layman/gentopia /usr/local/portage /usr/portage/local/layman /usr/local/initng-portage /usr/portage/local/layman/stormfront"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X a52 aac aalib acl acpi aiglx alsa amarok apache2 apm asf audiofile bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth branding bzip2 cdparanoia cdr clamav cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dga directfb dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode exscalibar extraicons extramodules fam fbcon fdftk ffmpeg flac fortran ftp gcj gdbm ggi gif glib glitz gphoto2 gpm gstreamer hal htmlhandbook iconv ieee1394 imagemagick imlib inotify ipv6 isdnlog jack java jpeg kde kdehiddenvisibility lirc lm_sensors logitech-mouse mad mail matroska midi mikmod mjpeg mmx mng motif mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses network_manager nls npp nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg oggvorbis openal opengl openmp oss pam pcmcia pcre pdf perl pertty pmu png ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline real reflection samba scanner sdl sensord session slang smartcard sndfile speech speex spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg svga tcl tcltk tcpd theora threads tiff tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales v4l vcd videp_cards_nv vidix visualization voice vorbis wifi win32codecs wmf x86 xanim xcomposite xine xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa fbdev nv"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS

```

Ma ktoś może jakiś pomysł ?

Pozdrawiam

LL

----------

## mbar

powodem są te śmieszne flagi: 

```
CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -Os -msse2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -ftracer -mfpmath=sse,387"
```

----------

## unK

Wywal -mfpmath i -fforce-addr z CFLAGS i -fvisibility-inlines-hidden z CXXFLAGS i przebuduj sobie Xy na początek.

Poza tym polecam poczytać CFLAGS Matrix.

----------

## ar_it

 *mbar wrote:*   

> powodem są te śmieszne flagi: 
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -Os -msse2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -ftracer -mfpmath=sse,387"
> ```
> ...

 

Dzięki za komentarz, choć takie klocki zaczęły mi się dziać przy kernelu 2.6.24-r2 oraz nowym nvidia-drivers-169.09-r1

Gdy próbuje zrobić downgrade do stabilnej wersji nvidii dostaję coś takiego

```

>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19 to /

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg0.run RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                              [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg0.run ;-) ...                                                             [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r2/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.24-gentoo-r2

 * Checking for MTRR support ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

Creating directory NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg0

Verifying archive integrity... OK

Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86 100.14.19.............................................................................................................................

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch ...                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch ...                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_i2c-hwmon.patch ...                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Converting Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                     [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /mnt/dane/portage/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg0/usr/src/nv ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

rm -f Makefile

sh ./conftest.sh "i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" "i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" /usr/src/linux /lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r2/build cc_sanity_check full_output

sh ./conftest.sh "i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" "i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" /usr/src/linux /lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r2/build select_makefile full_output

If you are using a Linux 2.4 kernel, please make sure

you either have configured kernel sources matching your

kernel or the correct set of kernel headers installed

on your system.

If you are using a Linux 2.6 kernel, please make sure

you have configured kernel sources matching your kernel

installed on your system. If you specified a separate

output directory using either the "KBUILD_OUTPUT" or

the "O" KBUILD parameter, make sure to specify this

directory with the SYSOUT environment variable or with

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

Depending on where and how the kernel sources (or the

kernel headers) were installed, you may need to specify

their location with the SYSSRC environment variable or

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.

*** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***

make: *** [select_makefile] Error 1

 *

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3583:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2653:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS} || die "Unable to make ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}.";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to make  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r2/build clean module.

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/mnt/dane/portage/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/mnt/dane/portage/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19/temp/environment'.

 *

```

P.S.

@mbar

Od ponad 2 lat mam na nich system i jakoś się nic takiego nie działo !

Pozdrawiam

LL

----------

## mbar

no coż, właśnie zaczęło.

u mnie na normalnych flagach wszystko działa (SOA #1).

----------

## ar_it

 *mbar wrote:*   

> no coż, właśnie zaczęło.
> 
> u mnie na normalnych flagach wszystko działa (SOA #1).

 

Właśnie przekompilowałen X.org

Qrcze - nadal jest to samo   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mbar

jeśli zmieniłeś flagi na normalnie i przekompilowałeś tylko xorg, to nie wystarczy (pewnie i tak był to metapakiet, a nie xorg-server)

po zmianie flag trzeba zrobić emerge -e world, dopiero wtedy sytuacja wróci do normy.

----------

## kfiaciarka

Mi ostatnio na najnowszym kernelu zdarza się że jak jakaś aplikacja pod kde się sypnie i zacznie używać 100% cpu to klawiatura przestaje działać i nie można jej skillować, często nawet nie da rady wylogować się z Xów i jedynie twardy reset pomaga.

```

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.2.2, glibc-2.7-r1, 2.6.24-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r2 i686 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-56

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 24 Feb 2008 07:00:03 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9, 2.5.1-r5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18.50.0.3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -mtune=generic -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -mtune=generic -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache digest distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--hash-style=gnu"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/portage/desktop-effects /usr/portage/local/layman/initng /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/portage/local/layman/custom-kernels /usr/local/portage/nelchael /usr/local/portage/artwork /usr/local/portage/kadu-svn /usr/portage/local/layman/gentopia /usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment /usr/portage/local/layman/pro-audio /usr/portage/local/layman/vmware /usr/portage/local/layman/java-overlay /usr/local/portage/boniek"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl acpi alsa avi bash-completion bitmap-fonts bluetooth branding cairo cdr cdrom cli cracklib crypt cups divx4linux djvu dri dvd dvdr dvdread flash gif glitz gpm gtk hal iconv imlib isdnlog jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility madwifi midi mikmod mmx motif mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl pertty pic png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 readline real reflection risky sdl session slang spell spl sse sse2 ssl tcpd tga tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vorbis wifi wmf x86 xcomposite xml xml2 xorg xpm xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INITNG_PLUGINS="also bash_launcher chdir chroot conflict cpout critical ctrlaltdel daemon_clean debug_commands envparser find fmon fstat history idleprobe initctl interactive iparser last limit lockfile logfile netdev netprobe ngc4 ngcs nge pause provide reload renice rlparser simple_launcher stcmd stdout suid syncron syslog sysreq unneeded usplash" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## ar_it

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> Mi ostatnio na najnowszym kernelu zdarza się że jak jakaś aplikacja pod kde się sypnie i zacznie używać 100% cpu to klawiatura przestaje działać i nie można jej skillować, często nawet nie da rady wylogować się z Xów i jedynie twardy reset pomaga.
> 
> 

 

A jakie masz stery do nvidii, ja mam wrażenie że to wina sterowników od nvidii. Sprawdzałem na jajku z serii 2.6.23 i stabilnych driverów nvidii i bylo ok. może to bardziej problem sterowników  :Confused: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

mam kernel 2.6.24-r2 (gentoo) i nvidie 169.09-r1.

----------

## ar_it

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> mam kernel 2.6.24-r2 (gentoo) i nvidie 169.09-r1.

 

Witam w klubie, to znaczy że mamy podobne objawy - u mnie zaczęło się tak dziać w momencie upgradu sterów, niestety stabilne stery nie chca działać na kernelu 2.6.24-r1   :Sad: 

----------

## unK

Ja mam kernela 2.6.24 (w zasadzie to już 25_rc*, bo używam zen-sources), nvidia-drivers-169.09-r1 i nie mam podobnych problemów. Może spróbujcie zena (branch master to chyba 2.6.24), żeby sprawdzić, czy na nim też występują takie problemy?

edit: zapomniałem, że są ebuildy, które ciągną poszczególne rewizje, więc na pewno możecie mieć 2.6.24-zen ;)

----------

## kfiaciarka

zastanawiam sie tylko czy odznaczenie Fair Scheduler w jajku naprawi problem.

----------

